# Yearly spring vent



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

People breeding crap mares to crap stallions simply because the mare has a uterus. Nothing chaps my butt more than "but I want a baby!" plus "I rescued the mare and my neighbor had the stallion (which is usually half grown and they couldn't afford to have it gelded) so it was free!" No matter that the person doesn't have the facilities or experience to raise a foal, has no clue how to handle the foal, and there's no way in God's green earth it will ever sell (but they always say I'll keep it forrevverr!) No one knows what is going to happen tomorrow never less 20 years from now. 

Empty uterus syndrome. :flame:


----------



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

Apparently you can only hit the like button once....

Jim


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

If only it were as easy to spay a mare as it is to geld a stud. Then every rescue horse could be sterilized and not fall into the hands of people who breed because of "why not?"


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

My absolute favorites are the ones who have a paint mare who has absolutely terrible conformation but is flashy, and they breed her because "she's pretty" .

:hammer:


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Why don't they make an IUD for horses?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

bluemoonluck said:


> My absolute favorites are the ones who have a paint mare who has absolutely terrible conformation but is flashy, and they breed her because "she's pretty" .
> 
> :hammer:


Or breeding on off the track thoroughbred because "she is related to Man O'War/Secretariat/Native Dancer, etc., etc.".


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Otter said:


> Why don't they make an IUD for horses?


Would be nice wouldn't it? Unfortunately most of the people that breed crap to crap don't realize how utterly craptastic their stock really is- not very nice but this topic torques me off to no end. But she's sweet, pretty (which like bluemoonluck said usually means spots of some sort) and I loovvee her or he's not completely wild and he's pretty (see above) Gah.

Breeding is a crap shoot (I did a funny) when you breed *good* stock... :flame:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Or breeding on off the track thoroughbred because "she is related to Man O'War/Secretariat/Native Dancer, etc., etc.".


And the famous horse is ONLY 8 generations back!! :hair


----------



## Celtichorse (Jun 26, 2012)

Sometimes I wish people would have to be licensed in order to own a stallion and breed..... it would help to cut down on the junk that's out there.


----------



## hilarybennett (Mar 4, 2013)

I bred an OTTB mare last year. She is due in a week. Sire is very well bred, and an outstanding mover, from top pinto performance lines. I hope that this thread is not pointed at me. It does not apply. I know how to raise a foal and/or sell it the right way.

The stallion I bred her to is by this horse
http://www.landgestuet-zweibruecken.de/index.php?id=46

and out of an Art Deco daughter


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

I doubt it was directed at you. There are a lot of idiots who breed horses for all sorts of inane and stupid reasons. Some are delusional enough to think they will get big money for their pitiful looking baby. Babies are all cute, but they grow up and don't always retain their cuteness. Peruse CL ads and you will see stupid on display repeatedly.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

hilarybennett said:


> I bred an OTTB mare last year. She is due in a week. Sire is very well bred, and an outstanding mover, from top pinto performance lines. I hope that this thread is not pointed at me. It does not apply. I know how to raise a foal and/or sell it the right way.
> 
> The stallion I bred her to is by this horse
> http://www.landgestuet-zweibruecken.de/index.php?id=46
> ...


I doubt it was aimed at you. However........
Since a foal is getting a boat load of genetic material from the mare, what is the quality of your mare? Is there a demand for this cross breed?

The horse market is flooded with average horses. If you have a good chance to get a superior colt, go for it. But if you are breeding her because you like to see a colt racing around the pasture, maybe not. If you will need a horse to ride/work/race in a few years, maybe. Your chances are better, right now, that you can find a broke horse for about what it cost you in breeding fees, feed and training of that colt.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> Would be nice wouldn't it? Unfortunately most of the people that breed crap to crap don't realize how utterly craptastic their stock really is- not very nice but this topic torques me off to no end. But she's sweet, pretty (which like bluemoonluck said usually means spots of some sort) and I loovvee her or he's not completely wild and he's pretty (see above) Gah.
> 
> Breeding is a crap shoot (I did a funny) when you breed *good* stock... :flame:


Oh, I'm feeling you! But if said mare had ever been through a rescue or even a semi-decent owner, baby-happy idjit would have to actually get a vet check to figure out why oh why "Beauty" won't conceive. How many of said folks do you know who would bother?

And no, none of this is directed at anyone in particular - unless you live down the street from me and breed mother to son and then to random mare because you can't afford the $90 to geld the colt, don't have enough pasture to separate them and hey! - chestnut colt's mom is palomino so he'll throw more palominos, right??? :hammer: As IP pointed out - there's a really famous cutting horse only 4 generations back, so NOTHING of that line should ever be gelded, right??

Sigh, anyone want a grade QH weanling? Only 50 bucks or a round bale of hay. If you miss out this year, don't worry - there's a couple more on the way... And they can't figure out why no one wants to buy their foals or pay a stud fee for their _magnificent_ (common, untrained, biting) stallion


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

http://nmi.craigslist.org/grd/3738186498.html


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

Looks like a great 4-H project to me.......


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

haypoint said:


> http://nmi.craigslist.org/grd/3738186498.html


This ad makes me sad on many many levels. Poor horse.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

hilarybennett said:


> I bred an OTTB mare last year. She is due in a week. Sire is very well bred, and an outstanding mover, from top pinto performance lines. I hope that this thread is not pointed at me. It does not apply. I know how to raise a foal and/or sell it the right way.
> 
> The stallion I bred her to is by this horse
> http://www.landgestuet-zweibruecken.de/index.php?id=46
> ...


These are the kinds of horses that should be bred and the warmblood x TB cross is something that has been proven over generations of sporthorse breeding. All the years I owned Weltstern and bred warmbloods/ sporthorses my personal preference was to use him on TB mares. Several of the mares that were bred to him and went to inspections and were approved were middle aged mares I bought out of the auction ring, sold by small time racehorse breeders when they didn't get them in foal early enough in the year.

Since the warmblood registries require breed approval of the TB mare just as they do the warmblood mares if you want the foals to be approved they are judged by the warmblood breed inspectors. Approvals are on the basis of correct conformation and movement rather than whether they are 'right' for TB breeding with big name sires and lots of black type race winners in the pedigree but no regard for soundness issues.


----------



## Farmfresh (Jan 11, 2009)

No worries! If it wasn't for breeders like this ... what would the French people get to eat?


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Celtichorse said:


> Sometimes I wish people would have to be licensed in order to own a stallion and breed..... it would help to cut down on the junk that's out there.


Sorry, but it is people that cause the problem, not the horses. Wouldn't it make more sense to require people to qualify for a license to reproduce? Then maybe the stupid people percentage would start going down.

<Sorry, but I can't find the icon for 'sarcastic' on the list>


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Edited: Not worth it.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

hilarybennett said:


> I bred an OTTB mare last year. She is due in a week. Sire is very well bred, and an outstanding mover, from top pinto performance lines. I hope that this thread is not pointed at me. It does not apply. I know how to raise a foal and/or sell it the right way.
> 
> The stallion I bred her to is by this horse
> http://www.landgestuet-zweibruecken.de/index.php?id=46
> ...


I don't see any reason that anybody directed any disparaging comment toward you at all. You sound like you considered your options carefully and the breeders Irish Pixie is discussing have no interest in bloodlines, conformation, temperament or even intend on producing a productive or marketable horse.


----------



## hilarybennett (Mar 4, 2013)

thanks wr. I think IP and I sorted it out in PMs.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

http://up.craigslist.org/grd/3765774323.html

Planned? What plan?


----------



## Dreamfarm (Dec 10, 2011)

haypoint said:


> http://nmi.craigslist.org/grd/3738186498.html



Is it just me or is he favoring his hind right foot?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

probably keeps him from bucking.


----------



## Dreamfarm (Dec 10, 2011)

haypoint said:


> http://nmi.craigslist.org/grd/3738186498.html





LisaInN.Idaho said:


> *************



In pics 2 and 3 he is not putting weight on it. I am used to seeing that when they have soreness,


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Dreamfarm said:


> In pics 2 and 3 he is not putting weight on it. I am used to seeing that when they have soreness,


it does look like it.


----------



## Little_Bit_Red (Nov 19, 2010)

haypoint said:


> http://nmi.craigslist.org/grd/3738186498.html


Uh, is it me, or does that horse have funny-looking legs? I know NOTHING about conformation, but this horse doesn't look well cared for, so why in the world would they try to use him as a stud....correct me if i am wrong....:shrug:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Little_Bit_Red said:


> Uh, is it me, or does that horse have funny-looking legs? I know NOTHING about conformation, but this horse doesn't look well cared for, so why in the world would they try to use him as a stud....correct me if i am wrong....:shrug:


If I were Queen I'd yell "Off with his balls!" and my will would be done but I'm not so I have to just vent about it.

You're right there is nothing about that stallion that needs to be reproduced. He may, if they stop the idiocy of starting him so young, turn out to be nice gelding.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

This thread reminds me of a horse my friend is stuck boarding. The owner is boarding two horses with her. One is a real beauty with great conformation and training. The other is the ugliest, biggest, most randomly bred worthless horse on the farm. She is some sort of draft cross and looks like a milk cow. Of course the owner stopped paying board many moons ago and my friend will be stuck with this beast because nobody in their right mind will take her for free. Hay is in short supply and she is a big eater. I've only been involved with horses for a few months but boarders who don't pay and people who breed crap are already pet peeves of mine. It think, if I was boarding, I would only accept nice horses because you never know what you will get stuck with.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Most people suffering from Have Mare Need Foal Syndrome have no plan beyond foaling day. 

In my opinion, the well meaning slaughter ban and resulting devalued horse market has made the situation ugly for grade horses.


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

Well, I look at it like this, I want a good using horse or mule. I don't care if he looks like a cross twixt a jayraff and a kangaroo. Papers ain't worth the ink on them....and looks ain't worth a hill a beans... if what you looking at is crazy as a loon and so high strung a butterfly sets them off like dynamite. As to conformation, I'd rather have a club footed, half blind, hard a hearing sensible animal, than a beautiful fool.

I've owned several of these accidents your talking about, and probaly will as a long as I live. I don't and won't have purebred mares, cows, goats, sheep, hogs, and dogs......they are generally the ones you end up burying.....the crossed up mongrels thrive.......Sorta like people!


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

plowhand said:


> ....................
> I've owned several of these accidents your talking about, and probaly will as a long as I live. I don't and won't have purebred mares, cows, goats, sheep, hogs, and dogs......they are generally the ones you end up burying.....the crossed up mongrels thrive.......Sorta like people!


Well, OK. There's a home for one of them. But what about the other half a million of them that there are no homes for?


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

Well to be blunt its a minor problem in the scheme of things .....The world doesn't seem to have any problem handling what they figure to be excess children.....I wouldn't think excess animals would pose such a problem..
Course I'm one of those fools that think everything is born for a reason, most folks don't think that way anymore. Then again, I've bought some of those horses just to get them away from a bad situation....they like to run in the pasture same as the well bred ones.
I understand where you're coming from....I won't raise dogs, but I don't kill the dog or the puppies that some idiot threw in my yard, try to feed em well as I can, and find 'em a home


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

I just finished up a 4 month rescue/assist. A friend and I, using our money and resources helped a guy with eight starving horses. He started out to help a friend, bought a stud & mare, then his daughter dumped her two horses. Of course, he couldn't keep the stud & mare apart so during the years she had 4 babies. We halter broke and trailer trained all of them, gelded 3, rehomed 5 and left 3 with him. He had 20 acres and was feeding them by the time we finished up with him. All this to say, he had no business breeding, had no plan and got overwhelmed and this is exactly why we see so many horses in trouble today. I also help with a local rescue and they are over run, it's sad.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

We need to be slaughtering horses.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

plowhand said:


> Well to be blunt its a minor problem in the scheme of things .....The world doesn't seem to have any problem handling what they figure to be excess children.....I wouldn't think excess animals would pose such a problem..
> Course I'm one of those fools that think everything is born for a reason, most folks don't think that way anymore. Then again, I've bought some of those horses just to get them away from a bad situation....they like to run in the pasture same as the well bred ones.
> I understand where you're coming from....I won't raise dogs, but I don't kill the dog or the puppies that some idiot threw in my yard, try to feed em well as I can, and find 'em a home


Sounds like you have the solution. In Michigan 30,000 pets get euthanized every year, and too many horses. Please supply your address so I can access your solution.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

plowhand said:


> Well to be blunt its a minor problem in the scheme of things .....


Well, just about everything becomes a minor problem if you look at a big enough picture. On a universal scale, humans are earth lice but no worry! We'll be gone in a few millennia... barely a blink of the eye on a universal time scale.
But to the horse standing fetlock deep in it's own manure in a round pen with neither shade nor shelter it's a pretty big problem, and it's their point of view and not yours that I tend to sympathize with.

Everything is born for a reason - that doesn't make it a GOOD reason. Sometimes the reason is someone can't be bothered to think that this cute little new-born will (hopefully) live a long time and want to be fed and cared for the whole time.
Somebody who can't be bothered to geld or separate horses generally can't be bothered to train them either, so there goes your good using horse theory. 
Unless you want to be the one throwing a few hundred (or thousand) dollars worth of training at a "club-footed, half blind, hard a hearing sensible" horse then more power to you!

Like haypoint, just say the word and I can arrange for a truckload of "born for a reason" horses delivered right to your door. The cab of the truck can be filled with some "born for a reason" dogs and a few litters of kittens.
And as you don't feel there are any children in trouble anywhere either, you can make doubly certain - I'll send you the numbers of a few adoption agencies and you can make sure.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

http://nmi.craigslist.org/grd/3772962132.html

Is that what they call sickle hocked?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Yup, that would be sickle hocked.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

I volunteer for a local equine rescue group. Our focus is to stop the suffering of the animal....we rehab/rehome horses, mostly equines that show up at auction and are being bid on by the local meat buyers, but also horses that are in neglect situations, and/or have been seized by animal control. Starving, bony animals. Many animals are euthanized....well minded, sweet horses that worked hard for their owners. Some well put together, some not so well. Whether they are victims of age, injury or a bad economy doesn't matter. They still end up dead. Back yard breeders help fuel the endless supply of unwanted animals, though you could never convince them of that, it's always someone else that's causing the problem. Having a slaughter house in the area that was set up for horses would help....I'm not interested in eating a horse but at least their bodies would be used for some good. I wish I had the answer....I would be happy to pass it along to the starving animal in the pen at the auction waiting to be sold for $30.00.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

DragonFlyFarm said:


> I volunteer for a local equine rescue group. Our focus is to stop the suffering of the animal....we rehab/rehome horses, mostly equines that show up at auction and are being bid on by the local meat buyers, but also horses that are in neglect situations, and/or have been seized by animal control. Starving, bony animals. Many animals are euthanized....well minded, sweet horses that worked hard for their owners. Some well put together, some not so well. Whether they are victims of age, injury or a bad economy doesn't matter. They still end up dead. Back yard breeders help fuel the endless supply of unwanted animals, though you could never convince them of that, it's always someone else that's causing the problem. Having a slaughter house in the area that was set up for horses would help....I'm not interested in eating a horse but at least their bodies would be used for some good. I wish I had the answer....I would be happy to pass it along to the starving animal in the pen at the auction waiting to be sold for $30.00.


We've taken some horses to a local zoo where I know they are euthanized quickly and humanely and never know a moment of fear or neglect. I could have put them down at home and buried them, but why not have the bodies be useful. It would be nice if more zoo's used horse meat.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> We've taken some horses to a local zoo where I know they are euthanized quickly and humanely and never know a moment of fear or neglect. I could have put them down at home and buried them, but why not have the bodies be useful. It would be nice if more zoo's used horse meat.


That makes good practical sense. Probably best if we don't think about how they are "euthanized", 'cause I don't think it is a death by injection if it is being fed to carnivores.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I wouldn't be afraid of a bullet properly placed. When we had to let our Star go, my husband carefully read up and did what had to be done. It was very hard, but she didn't suffer a moment, nor was she afraid. She was just eating some nice grass and looked up and told him to go ahead and let her go. He did, she was down and gone instantly. I'm sure a zookeeper knows his business regarding that sort of thing.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Haypoint, my computer's acting funny and I can't pull up my bookmarks, but the study is not hard to google - a properly placed 22 bullet is the most humane death you can give a horse or cow. The bullet penetrates and ideally ricochets around the skull - brain death is instant, they are gone before their legs fold.

It's how we put down our old mare. It may seem odd to some but we kept her skull in memory and you can see that the bullet did exactly that. As Granny Carol said, it was instant. DH told her goodbye, thanked her and gave her nose a kiss and she never knew a thing after that.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Otter said:


> Haypoint, my computer's acting funny and I can't pull up my bookmarks, but the study is not hard to google - a properly placed 22 bullet is the most humane death you can give a horse or cow. The bullet penetrates and ideally ricochets around the skull - brain death is instant, they are gone before their legs fold.
> 
> .


Exactly. I wanted the kindest death possible, I loved those horses. We transported them in the trailer (they were always being trailered so that was no stress) with the manger full of 4th cutting alfalfa (the best of the best) and put vaporub in their noses so they couldn't pick up any stray scent of the lions. My husband took them for me, I didn't want them picking up my stress.


----------



## Tiili (Apr 17, 2013)

Not wearing a t-shirt saying "I WANT TO EAT YOUR PONY", but judging by the looks I got an Vons when asking if they had smoked horsemeat or something similar, ie very salty and a bit tough, I might aswell have been.

It happens to be my favourite sandwich meat but a rare treat.
Excellent in "tunnbrÃ¶d" with horseradish sauce. 

Anyways, irresponsible breeding is bad. 

Growing up we didn't have horses, and noone was about to pay for me getting lessons, so I took to offering to do the dirtywork some of those fortunate enough to have a pony or horse were less inclined to do.
Basically I mucked a lot of stalls, fed and let in and out.
If I was lucky the other kids or parents let me brush the horse, riding I got to do a few times in a year, usually an Icelandic with a nasty eczema that required a lot of care which grossed out the owners daughter. He was a great little guy and a joy to ride. 
The owner knew a lady who had an accidental breeding happen, offered to buy the resulting foal for me. 
Safe to say I was absolutely overjoyed.
Had a place I got keep it, an elderly lady boarding horses for those provoding the care themselves, would let me use her facilities if I kept the communal areas clean and made sure lights were off in the evening.
Visited the mare often and waited for the foal...

Filly born, I was about 13 at the time and I thought she was the most beautiful thing ever.

Breeder thought her conformation was off and put her down.

The breeder did what she felt was the responsible thing to do.

I was heartbroken, but had I could have ended up devastated.

Horses, hounds, whatever -breeding should always be done to better the breed, not satisfy ego or fill cuteness quota on your property.

Sorry about the longwinded post.


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

Quote "And as you don't feel there are any children in trouble anywhere either, you can make doubly certain - I'll send you the numbers of a few adoption agencies and you can make sure."

Well, it just so happens I am one of those children that their biological parents didn't want, somebody else did though.

May be that's why I like to give stuff a fighting chance, they are already born anyway. It ain't easy to put'em back! 

Things have never been perfect in this world they never will be. You can't control what everybody does or doesn't do. Do what you can where you are and when you can.
These same "worthless" to some animals can provide great joy to someone. It'd be nice if all livestock could be perfect, but it doesn't work that way, never will.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

plowhand said:


> Quote "And as you don't feel there are any children in trouble anywhere either, you can make doubly certain - I'll send you the numbers of a few adoption agencies and you can make sure."
> 
> Well, it just so happens I am one of those children that their biological parents didn't want, somebody else did though.
> 
> ...


I think the point that a few were trying to make is that we cannot adopt our way out of the horse over population problem. Perhaps some viewed your post as a solution and we all know there aren't enough good homes for some good horses and through careless breeding, there are unfit horses that can't get a home and shouldn't have been born.
I'm not advocating killing babies because there aren't enough homes. But when dealing with horses, low quality horses shouldn't be bred and unsound, injured and crazy horses should be put down, sooner than later. 
In your case, the adoptive parents went through exhaustive screenings, before you were placed with a family. Too bad we can't have such a screening for all horse owners.
In Europe, you cannot keep a horse a stallion "just because". Stallions are heavily culled. 
These worthless to some horses that you say would bring joy to others? Round those folks up, we need them. Sadly, the market is flooded. There is nearly no demand for an unbroken, below average looking, horse with a minor conformation issue. The nations capacity for pasture ornaments has been exceeded.

We need to take a more honest approach when someone takes you out to see their new foal. Often times it is a cross between this and that. The Amish seem to have success getting friends and neighbors to live right. If you fall away, they'll shun you. Perhaps telling a breeder that you disapprove and why would work better than a rant (yours and mine). 

It is often difficult to buy an intact dog or cat. Perhaps we need to require castration of every stud we sell?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Saw this and rather than do my own rant, I'll just add this to the discussion.
http://nmi.craigslist.org/grd/3829682897.html

Also, is taking photos really that hard. Not just horses, but I see ebay automobiles that half the shots are into the sun. Hey, folks, it is moveable isn't it?


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

I agree just seen one the other day on CL. This colt has the worst conformation I have seen in a long time. Was being sold as a "speed horse prospect".


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

haypoint said:


> In Europe, you cannot keep a horse a stallion "just because". Stallions are heavily culled.


This actually is not *quite* true. There is no regulation against keeping a stallion in the European countries I'm familiar with but the warmblood registries in Europe require that a stallion be approved by the official inspector for the breed registry he is presented to. If approved at that level, they then go through a 90 day testing process and must pass that before any foal they sire can be presented and approved/registered with that registry.

As far as I am aware, there are no laws prohibiting the ownership of an unlicensed stallion but the warmblood registries allow only foals from licensed/approved stallions to be presented for approval. The incentive for keeping and breeding to only the licensed stallions is economic rather than something


----------



## Fetherhd (Aug 16, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> If I were Queen I'd yell "Off with his balls!" and my will would be done but I'm not so I have to just vent about it.
> 
> You're right there is nothing about that stallion that needs to be reproduced. He may, if they stop the idiocy of starting him so young, turn out to be nice gelding.


HAHAHAHAHA O.M.G.give warning PLEASE...snorted coffee out my nose all over my keyboards... Bows to the queen!!


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

One part that no one has mentioned is how many people breed that mare without considering the costs if something goes wrong with mare or foal. 

Prices for vets is pretty darned high, especially for horses, especially for after hours or weekends which we all know is Prime Time for a pregnant mare to go down with any of the many issues that can arise. Then there's birthing, how fast can your vet get there if something goes wrong? Add that possible cost.

Now you've got that foal, and a living mare. Watch for the mare in case she develops mastitis or plain doesn't give enough milk, etc. And that wonderful cute foal can have a billion things wrong, some that might be treatable, some might not, some might be insanely expensive.

And that's without considering all the regular costs.

I have a friend that ended up spending thousands of dollars with vets after a rescued mare she took in turned up pregnant. She's always been very much about not breeding unless you know what you're doing and here she ends up with the unexpected pregnancy. In the end, the mare is okay, the foal is fine, but there were so many issues, all costly.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

It's Spring.......time for the notorious "owner blindness" to rear it's ugly head(s)


----------



## RachieT123 (Mar 13, 2013)

Here is a prime example for backyard breeding gone bad. So many things wrong with this ad.
For sale: 6 year old palomino paint. Sunny is a very sweet horse just beating up my colts. Good home is a must. She is a bit head shy but warms up right to you after a few days. Might be bred to a qh/tb/App dun stallion. Would be due April next year. She is making great progress in training. Selling as soon to be green broke. Saddle broke and making great progress. Needs a job. Trots like a Tennessee walker but is built like a draft cross. Very broad shoulders and strong hindquarters. Would make a great ranch horse stops on a dime and can cut me in the corral. Needs to go since she is beating up my colts. Asking $1600. No reasonable offer refused no less than $1000. Price will increase with training.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Strange ad to say the price is $1600 but they will take $1000. I supose that makes the negotiating easier.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

I went to the local sale today. so very sad. I too have made good animals out of the throw aways/not so perfects, but as others said, there is no way there are enough homes like mine to place all those poor things. even if those breedings stopped today, the market is flooded. in making something from those animals tho, took tons of time. time many don't want to spend that way. 

I don't need a 'speciality' horse (roping, barrels, jumping), so an averge joe does me fine, but there are 10x as many average joes as homes that need that. It breaks my heart, as since I've taken and made good horses/dogs from these types, I know they too can have the attitude and character to be something worthy. but it takes tons of time and effort and there are getting fewer willing/able to do that. but they keep breeding them anyhow. and some of those that aren't so great can't do the job so well either--if a horse doesn't have the bone or structure, certain jobs will be very difficult. why 'swim upstream'? get one that's built and has the mind for the job you want done.

one horse was so beat up by something (a stallion maybe?) that he didn't have 5 inches of solid hair anywhere on his body. and he tried to crawl in my lap, very sweet colt. palomino, so had color too! but his confirmation was so-so at best, and with that condition, who'd want him?? when I could just as easy go to a couple pens over, and pick up a started, good looking roan gelding for just over $300?? good sized too. a cremello that had a coat that gleamed like metal. a big paint mare and gorgeous filly at side, $125. I could've filled my 20ft trailer and not make a dent.


----------

